# What does your workplace/cubicle/office/hole in wall etc need



## Ex-Dragoon (7 Jun 2011)

Pretty straight forward for Radio Chatter, what does your workspace lack that would make you very happy.

For me:
a Keurig coffee maker.


----------



## mariomike (7 Jun 2011)

Retired, but coffee cup holders in the cab were a welcome touch. Then they removed the ashtray and cigarette lighter!

Edit to add.
In my dreams, it would have been a dormitory.


----------



## Strike (7 Jun 2011)

People that actually know what they're doing.  ;D


----------



## OldSolduer (7 Jun 2011)

Strike said:
			
		

> People that actually know what they're doing.  ;D



I'm lucky, I have those. 

This is a public forum so I will keep those thoughts to myself.....


----------



## Teflon (7 Jun 2011)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Pretty straight forward for Radio Chatter, what does your workspace lack that would make you very happy.
> 
> For me:
> a Keurig coffee maker.




*An ESCAPE TUNNEL!*


----------



## Strike (7 Jun 2011)

Seriously though, I good camera, preferably a Nikon D90, to handle those last minute requests from the boss, that give me no time to get support from imaging, to handle grip & grins.  Oh, and a Mac.   ;D


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Jun 2011)

- Espresso machine (for hosting micro-meetings of 1-2 people)
- Bread making machine (for baking sweets for above-mentioned micro-meetings, and to make cubicle farm neighbours jealous)


----------



## navymich (7 Jun 2011)

My current office is great.  A huge space behind a restricted access door with only 7 of us in it.  We have fridge, microwave, keurig coffee machine, tv, radio, zen garden with fountain, and windows!!  It's a dream come true.  Which I must wake up from in a month since I'm posted and I go back to a dungeon


----------



## Danjanou (7 Jun 2011)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Pretty straight forward for Radio Chatter, what does your workspace lack that would make you very happy.



Claymores 8)


----------



## Colin Parkinson (7 Jun 2011)

A functioning computer system that is reliable and fast, I know I speak nonsense, such a thing does not exist for us government clones. Perhaps a IT department that is not based in 1990 groupthink.


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (7 Jun 2011)

Well, since we've already set up a 20m airgun range..... 8)

...a punching bag would be great!


----------



## Remius (7 Jun 2011)

Does anyone remember the "Twenty Minute Workout" show that was was borderline semi-porn that pretended to be an exercise show?  Three girls on a spinning wheel exercising in tandem to bad synthesized music?

That.


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Jun 2011)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Claymores 8)


Mines or swords?


----------



## dapaterson (7 Jun 2011)

Crantor said:
			
		

> Does anyone remember the "Twenty Minute Workout" show that was was borderline semi-porn that pretended to be an exercise show?  Three girls on a spinning wheel exercising in tandem to bad synthesized music?
> 
> That.



Why do you want a spinning wheel?


I want Guinness on tap.


----------



## OldSolduer (7 Jun 2011)

Crantor said:
			
		

> Does anyone remember the "Twenty Minute Workout" show that was was borderline semi-porn that pretended to be an exercise show?  Three girls on a spinning wheel exercising in tandem to bad synthesized music?
> 
> That.




Oohhhhhhhhhhhhh......shuddddderrrr........YES!!!  >


----------



## mariomike (7 Jun 2011)

Crantor said:
			
		

> Does anyone remember the "Twenty Minute Workout" show that was was borderline semi-porn that pretended to be an exercise show?  Three girls on a spinning wheel exercising in tandem to bad synthesized music?
> 
> That.



"There are numerous websites hosted by fans that detail about the dancers, and include so-called screen-captures from the show.":
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/20_Minute_Workout#Series_background


----------



## Colin Parkinson (7 Jun 2011)

Was a great start to the morning to turn on that show.


----------



## helpup (7 Jun 2011)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Was a great start to the morning to turn on that show.



" and take it to the left.............. with 3 more,................2 more............ come on now "
I cant recal her name but the brunete one with the acent was Sarah Conners roomate in Terminator

I have always wanted a hammock in a office.  Would never use it but just knowing it was there.


----------



## Danjanou (7 Jun 2011)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Mines or swords?



actually both the way my day is going.


----------



## Teflon (7 Jun 2011)

A SPAM filter, except not for e-mail but on the door of my office itself


----------



## LineJumper (7 Jun 2011)

A new dartboard.


----------



## my72jeep (7 Jun 2011)

A window just a simple window 2"x 2" just big enough to fit out through the next time the boss calls and says he is sending a tree planter to see me.


----------



## helpup (7 Jun 2011)

Teflon said:
			
		

> A SPAM filter, except not for e-mail but on the door of my office itself



SPAM does that stand for SELECTIVE PREFERED ACCESS MANAGER.  
I have a manual one.  Any time a troop comes to hang out in the office I give him a job to do. In a very short order it was only NCO's in the office


----------



## Teflon (7 Jun 2011)

helpup said:
			
		

> SPAM does that stand for SELECTIVE PREFERED ACCESS MANAGER.
> I have a manual one.  Any time a troop comes to hang out in the office I give him a job to do. In a very short order it was only NCO's in the office



Most of the SPAM that comes into my office is of rank levels that prohibit me from giving them a job to do


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Jun 2011)

Teflon said:
			
		

> A SPAM filter, except not for e-mail but on the door of my office itself



That and a full-time civilian employee.


----------



## BernDawg (7 Jun 2011)

I would appreciate a window in my work space. Currently my view is my monitor and the standard, off white, wall behind it. Oh yeah and several assorted sticky-notes with random scribblings on them... I guess I shouldn't complain about those, after all it's a refereshing splash of colour ;-)


----------



## mariomike (7 Jun 2011)

I wonder if many would welcome the return of ashtrays / lighters in the workplace / vehicle? That was the big change that I remember.


----------



## LineJumper (7 Jun 2011)

mariomike said:
			
		

> I wonder if many would welcome the return of ashtrays / lighters in the workplace / vehicle? That was the big change that I remember.



I for one am glad that stink is gone from inside bldgs and on my clothes.


----------



## Teflon (7 Jun 2011)

We're not allowed to smoke in our offices?!


----------



## Strike (7 Jun 2011)

A trap door that leads to tank full of sharks with freakin' laser beams strapped to their heads.

Oh, and a man servant.


----------



## OldSolduer (7 Jun 2011)

Strike said:
			
		

> A trap door that leads to tank full of sharks with freakin' laser beams strapped to their heads.
> 
> Oh, and a man servant.



I love it....except the manservant part. I'll need a serving wench.

Great minds think alike.


----------



## HavokFour (7 Jun 2011)

Strip pole, gaming centre, wet bar, disco ball.

I work at Chapters. ;D


----------



## OldSolduer (7 Jun 2011)

HavokFour said:
			
		

> Strip pole, gaming centre, wet bar, disco ball.
> 
> I work at Chapters. ;D



Like those pinko left wing hippie yuppies will go for that.... ;D


----------



## Fishbone Jones (7 Jun 2011)

A firing port.


----------



## aesop081 (7 Jun 2011)

SLAM-ER


----------



## helpup (7 Jun 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Like those pinko left wing hippie yuppies will go for that.... ;D


hey a stripper pole is a must have for the modern yuppies. It works as a exercise machine, Sex therapist, conversation piece and make the neighbors jealous item.  As for the rest well wouldn't yuppies like a I Pad to play angry birds, a Coffee bar instead of wet bar.  The disco ball.........could be a Wicca Ball instead. 

There that office has been yuppified.


----------



## acen (7 Jun 2011)

(Un)common sense. Seems to be in really short supply lately around my cubicell.


----------



## RememberanceDay (8 Jun 2011)

A range. Now, I;m just hoping someone certian would walk in front just as my finger was on the trigger.


----------



## Sapplicant (8 Jun 2011)

Gripmaster and chinup bars are nice for getting stress out in a healthy way. The warehouse I'm at has a billiard room, I can't imagine working somewhere without one.


----------



## 211RadOp (8 Jun 2011)

A one way mirror so I can duck under my desk when the SSM walks in.  ;D


----------



## ModlrMike (8 Jun 2011)

More people that actually want my help, and fewer people who tell me to F/O every time I walk by.


----------



## PuckChaser (8 Jun 2011)

A gate between my compound and the compound of the rest of my unit.  :crybaby:


----------



## Rheostatic (8 Jun 2011)

Proper air conditioning.


----------



## neko (20 Jun 2011)

A spray bottle so I can squirt people who come in and complain.  
I haven't decided what liquid I want in it yet.  >


----------



## Strike (20 Jun 2011)

Beer...or a fast forward "Easy" button.


----------



## foresterab (20 Jun 2011)

We keep requesting pool noodles to beat stupid clients...or co-workers with.  They're soft and don't leave marks but are good for relieving frusteration.

Unforunately we haven't been able to get it past finance yet...


----------



## neko (20 Jun 2011)

I like the pool noodle idea. It will work great with my spray bottle.  
Squirt them in the face and while they're blinded beat them with the pool noodle.


----------



## helpup (20 Jun 2011)

Dr Evil's high back chair that on command drops back to a pit........ oh to go with the flame, the goon, or fricken sharks with laZer beams


----------



## mike63 (20 Jun 2011)

Crantor said:
			
		

> Does anyone remember the "Twenty Minute Workout" show that was was borderline semi-porn that pretended to be an exercise show?  Three girls on a spinning wheel exercising in tandem to bad synthesized music?
> 
> That.



What he said.  Man I miss that...show.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (20 Jun 2011)

8 wheels and a 25 mm gun.

I miss my LAV...


----------



## Journeyman (20 Jun 2011)

More padding. What's on the walls now just isn't cutting it.   :brickwall:


----------



## dangerboy (20 Jun 2011)

A roll of tape so I can make walls.


----------



## Danjanou (20 Jun 2011)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> A roll of tape so I can make walls.



Ya mean like this office?  ;D







http://www.tvacres.com/props_walls_les.htm


----------



## OldSolduer (20 Jun 2011)

Les Nesman......wanted a hole in that wall....ya know why....


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Jun 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Les Nesman......wanted a hole in that wall....ya know why....



Umm, we all know Bailey was better looking.....


----------



## OldSolduer (20 Jun 2011)

I agree, I thought Bailey was far hotter.


----------



## Gunner98 (20 Jun 2011)

On the positive side:
My office is a former private hospital room on a former surgical floor in a former hospital, I have a private bathroom  right in my office (for which I am personally responsible for cleaning and stocking with amenities).  

Wish List: 
I long for clean air (air filtration system is on order), effective lighting (although I have several windows in my office, I need a living room lamp to light my office), a computer built in the new millenium, asbestos-free walls and ceilings (would be nice), an ergonomic chair and desk (to comfort my ailing back).  An on-site registered massage therapist and reasonably-priced cafeteria food would also be nice. 



			
				Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> I agree, I thought Bailey was far hotter.



I think we all agree that Bailey was at least seemingly in our own league.


----------



## Pat in Halifax (20 Jun 2011)

My Office can have some other Chief. I'd much rather have a ship-I love the tight quarters!!


----------



## Strike (20 Jun 2011)

I'd like a shotgun in my office.  But I'd settle for a heavy-duty Nerf gun.  I'm less likely to get in trouble for that one.


----------



## OldSolduer (21 Jun 2011)

Strike said:
			
		

> I'd like a shotgun in my office.  But I'd settle for a heavy-duty Nerf gun.  I'm less likely to get in trouble for that one.



Nerf guns won't kill zombies.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (21 Jun 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Nerf guns won't kill zombies.



I don't intend on being in the office during Zombie season. Hell, I'm never in my office now. And with the retirement of a co-worker and a freeze on new hires, my office cubicle real estate just doubled!


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (21 Jun 2011)

Less clients....


----------

